# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Nhà nghỉ Dung Tạo : Biển hồ cốc suối khoáng nóng bình châu giá bình dân

## vnit304

Nhà nghĩ Dung Tạo nằm trên con đường ven biển thuộc xã Bình Châu- huyện   Xuyên Mộc,- Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, cách  thành phố Vũng Tàu khoảng 1 giờ đi   xe, bạn đã tới  Vũng Tàu, Tại sao bạn không khám  phá thêm  những bãi   tắm nằm dọc trên đường  ven biển, với những bãi tắm Long Hải, tham quan   khu di tích Dinh Cô, núi Minh Đạm, bãi biển hoang sơ Lộc An, dự án Hồ   Tràm Strip , bãi tắm Hồ Cóc ….và  điểm cuối cùng của đia phận tỉnh   BR-VT: suối nước nóng Bình Châu … tất cả điều nằm dọc trên con đường ven   biển…. Khi bạn đi dọc con đường  này bạn sẽ nhìn một bên là biển với    những tiếng sóng vỗ rì rào  một bên là rừng núi hoang sơ …..Sau khi bạn   đến Bình Châu , trời cũng đã chiều tối …bạn sẽ nghĩ lại nhà nghĩ Dung   Tạo và sáng mai tiếp túc khám phá suối nước nóng Bình Châu, đi xe bò  vào  suối Bang… một khu rất hoang sơ… chưa được khai thác….Sau khi tham  qua  xong  bạn lên xe đi về Sài Gòn, trên đường bạn có thể ghé tham quan   trung tâm thương mại Bà Rịa, mua ít quà về gia đình  .  Một kế hoạch  rất  hoàn hảo phải không bạn,vậy bạn còn chờ gì nữa 



Nhà nghĩ Dung Tạo



Nhà tiếp khách.



Phòng ngủ giường đôi với đầy đủ tiện nghi.



Phòng được trạng bị đầy đủ tiên nghi:máy lạnh, máy quạt,ti vi, tủ lạnh, tủ gỗ, bàn ghế.



LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI THEO SỐ ĐIỆN THOẠI  064.3871156-3787678. HOTLINE 0916804008. ĐỂ DẶT PHÒNG VỚI GIÁ PHÒNG HỢP LÝ NHẤT ….

ĐỊA CHỈ : ĐƯỜNG VEN BIỂN , ẤP BÌNH TRUNG, XÃ BÌNH CHÂU, H.XUYÊN MỘC, BR-VT

----------


## Springtravelling

Trời ơi ngay cái tiêu đề đã viết sai chính tả vây?

----------

